# need lighting help



## ftknox02 (Feb 1, 2007)

hey guys, just got a new/used 350 and I need some help changing a few lights. how do i get to the rear turn signals, reverse lights and lights behind the guage cluster and dash pods. gotta get rid of the crappy orange lights and add some flavor, any help on this would be greatly appreciated. thanks:newbie:


----------

